# Wir freuen uns...



## .:WAGOsupport:. (11 Februar 2015)

..., dass Ihr den Weg zu uns gefunden habt.

Seit 2011 sind wir, das Support-Team der WAGO Kontakttechnik GmbH & Co. KG, im SPS-Forum aktiv. Eure vielen positiven Rückmeldungen der vergangenen Jahre haben uns in der Entscheidung bestärkt, ab Februar 2015 mit einem eignen Unterforum "WAGO" an den Start zu gehen. Hier wollen wir versuchen, noch enger und schneller mit Euch zusammenzuarbeiten, um Euch bei dem erfolgreichen, applikationsspezifischen Einsatz unserer Produkte bestmöglich zu unterstützen. 
Selbstverständlich stehen wir Euch aber auch weiterhin unter den, in der Signatur genannten, Kontaktdaten zur Verfügung. 

Wir freuen uns auf Eure interessanten Beiträge in unserem – nein, in EUREM – WAGO-Forum!


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2015)

Sehr gute Entscheidung 
Hier sind mittlerweile viele aus dem Bereich Gebäudetechnik / Homeautomation unterwegs.
Und da hat ja Wago viel zu bieten und es entsteht dadurch eine entsprechende Nachfrage nach Unterstützung / Support.


----------



## KingHelmer (11 Februar 2015)

Habe schon immer viel von WAGO gehalten, bin also froh, dass dieser Schritt nun auch gegangen wurde.
gerade da Phönix ja auch ein eigenes Unterforum hat 

Danke, WAGO! :TOOL:


----------



## GLT (12 Februar 2015)

Eine tolle Nachricht, dass ihr euch dahingehend entschieden habt.

Wobei die Hotline schon ihren Reiz hat, sich von freundlichen kompetenten Gesprächspartner quasi "persönlich" auf die Sprünge helfen zu lassen.:-D


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2015)

Sich hier einbringen und sich anhören wo es Klemmt, zu helfen und sich gegebenenfalls 
auch mal einer Kritik eines genervten Anwenders auszusetzen, zeigt den Charakter den 
anderen Herstellern allzuoft fehlt. Also Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## wolfi-sps (24 Februar 2015)

Hallo WAGO Support,

Herzlich willkommen.
Hatte in der Vergangenheit (beruflich und privat) schon viel mit Eurer Hotline kontakt gehabt  - immer sehr gut Erfahrung.

Wolfi


----------



## Montanajoe (13 September 2015)

Hallo WAGO Support,

Wie kann ich mein Wago I/O Check 2.18 updaten?

MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2015)

Montanajoe schrieb:


> Hallo WAGO Support,
> 
> Wie kann ich mein Wago I/O Check 2.18 updaten?
> 
> MfG



Hallo Montanajoe,
auch du herzlich Willkomen im Forum. Ich denke du weißt wie ein Forum Funktioniert, 
da ruft Mann nicht in irgendeinen Thread seine Frage rein, sondern erstellt für sein 
Thema einen eigenen Thread. 

Ich werde das jetzt mal für dich machen und von deiner Frage einen Thread erstellen.

Hier geht es für dich weiter http://www.sps-forum.de/wago/78836-wie-wago-i-o-check-auf-2-18-updaten.html


----------

